# Short Survey



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Please participate...

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/XPT5N35

Thank you very Large...


----------



## Trey9007 (Nov 20, 2013)

I participated

1. Y
2. Y
3. N


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Aaron, you're asking questions as if the industry is made up of employees. You must want to be an employee.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

I gotta agree with Troy
Those are loaded questions, Aaron


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Aaron. It's my opinion that as business owners we would rather handle these issues as we see fit. Not some 3rd party with their own agenda. We became business owners because we wanted to negotiate contracts and be our own bosses. If you cannot handle a dispute with your client , maybe you should not be in business is my opinion. Business is about building relationships with your clients. At when unfavorable situations exist, attempt to work it out. What most people who complain or have issues in this industry fail to realize, if you don't like it. Stop doing it. You all are more than talented enough to do similar tasks for other clients or in other industries. Only an employee thinks that this is all they will ever be. 

Aaron you have many talents that pay more than PPI is currently paying, why not nurture those talents? We have great examples on this board who have said F--k it. I'm going to take my talents and earn more money with less stress in other fields and get paid quicker. 

If any of you have a problem in Pp, use your mouth and brains to work out a solution with your client. As in life, you win some and you lose some. The more mistakes you make, the more you learn what not to do. 

I wish you well Double A Ron but I don't think the union is the answer. I believe stronger, educated and trained business owners is what's needed. I believe 90% of the people in this industry shouldn't be in it. That's the problem.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I answered no to every question. Was this a study to gauge interest so someone could start yet another company to suck money from contractors?

A third party resolution would eventually evolve into a program that only accepts disputes they can easily win. They third party would have to take a percentage or charge a fee in order to exist. 

I have an attorney that already does this. 

The industry does need access to attorneys that are versed in our business and familiar with how things work. 

After being around this website for a while and having guys PM me questions all the time I have learned that most of them are their own worst enemies. When there are a dozen threads complaining about Five Brother don't sign up with them or worse some regional that works for them.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Solidarity forever!!!


----------



## Coos-NH (Oct 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> After being around this website for a while and having guys PM me questions all the time I have learned that most of them are their own worst enemies. When there are a dozen threads complaining about Five Brother don't sign up with them or worse some regional that works for them.


Sad, but true. No amount of warnings seem to be sufficient as some seem to be under the impression that it will never happen to them. I've witnessed companies being demonized for non-payment issues and yet when they post for vendors, people flock to them like lemmings. :glare:
It can be a hard lesson to learn...


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

no
no
no


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Every industry has a conflict resolution system. This is an industry and a business.
Survey's...This is for information on how many feel...Information to generate Industry White Papers and Position Papers.
While I agree to what is being said...I highly question the fact that everyone has a solution and nobody is willing to stand up in solidarity.

Why don't I leave the industry...a couple of pricks have pissed me off...got a problem with that??? If so...
Then you shouldn't practice crappy business ethics and practices. You shouldn't treat me as some stepchild in the corner when I question your business ethics. You should not be a subber stealing from other BOTG's. 
I don't speak fabrications of incidents. I bring to light issues that others cower in fear over as they are too afraid to open their mouth fear they wake up with no more work...that is an employee, not a business...and everyone making the argument knows exactly what I speak of.
Some of you have issue with my past, however, none of you can say I speak untruths about the issues in this industry...perhaps slant questions in surveys a touch I'll give you that. However, I do not call into question the companies or people that are respectable only the 5% that screw people over on a daily basis...perhaps this is my redemption???
Not for me to decide. 
But I do not speak untruths when it comes to what is going on in this industry...
It is crooked, manipulative, and companies and the membership of NAMFS that have pyramided the PPI routinely steal monies from hard working good people on a daily basis.
Yet only maybe 1-2% of the good contractors will place a comment on an article about a bad contractor of a company conducting themselves with unscrupulous behaviors. Why won't business stick up for themselves?? Perhaps they don't know how to do so, not really sure.

People really need to come out of the closet and start submitting information in systems that will chart the behavior of these companies so the crap stops...sorry but when someone goes to prison for breaking the law they sort of expect others that blatantly break the law to have to deal with their actions....These companies are all but dancing on the steps of the IRS and UEID with their actions and demands.
Next year is going to be very interesting....The people that know how to conduct business and protect their business interests will be fine...those with the employee mindset...well you'll have to go find the unemployment office...
Just because you have a business license and insurance does not make you a business...

I feel honored that organizations have asked me to assist with their efforts in this industry. People have gone out of their way to make me feel welcome and then there have been the others on the other end of that spectrum. I will continue to advocate for the BOTG and as long as organizations are willing to roll the dice with me considering they do so knowing I come with baggage I will continue to assist where I can and help develop programs and policy that will help all parties in this industry. While I do beat the labor issue I have also submitted proposed policies for the industry that if adopted will stop a lot of the crap going on...like Back Charges...debris count controversies AFTER work has been completed...When I submit something I do so with all parties in mind..not like NAMFS and just for "their members". Solutions have to be able to assist everyone involved. NAMFS never includes labor...

So when you look at something on the surface rest assure there is a method to my madness.... just don't ask me to explain it...I don't understand it half the time!!!!!


PM if me if anyone would like to know programs and policies we are currently working on.


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

*Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on preservationtalk.com. Name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause you account to be banned.* 


All you are doing is digging yourself a deeper hole.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I think an apology is in order.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

Field Audit Services LLC said:


> Aaron, shut up. All you are doing is digging yourself a deeper hole.


Lil bit harsh.....just expressing his opinion....


----------



## Trey9007 (Nov 20, 2013)

This stuff really confuses me.Why do the 'rules' seem to change when it comes to the little guy. No one would ever blink at the thought of a multi-million dollar company seeking to adopt new laws or business practices that are beneficial to that company. Big corporations use 3rd party resolution when its beneficial for them. Why wouldn't independent contractors and Small Businesses do the same.

While neutral 3rd party resolution is not the answer to all the problems in this or any other industry, it would be a positive step for most, if not all, of the small companies and independent contractors.

Binding third party resolution is cheaper & faster than dealing with the courts. Both of these factors are things that would likely help anyone here who is having issues with the bigger corporations.

It is always preferred that 2 sides resolve their issues on their own. But as history has shown us. When 1 side is much bigger than the other, the bigger companies know that the indys and SB's do not have the resources to challenge them, which means they now its their way or no way. Third party resolution is the neutralizer. Its the thing that could make talks between the 2 sides more productive. This is why I would support initiatives to bring binding third party resolution into this industry.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> I think an apology is in order.


Yep. We need to keep our big boy pants on here and treat each other with respect, especially when we disagree.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

What do the Nationals currently stand to gain thru 3rd party mediation?

The short of it is this, Pro organization/union/outside intervention will only take place after the fact, via legislation or the courts.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> What do the Nationals currently stand to gain thru 3rd party mediation?
> 
> The short of it is this, Pro organization/union/outside intervention will only take place after the fact, via legislation or the courts.


Unfortunately that is the drawback...

What actually worries me is that when any organization is willing to step in and help organize labor that proverbial red flag goes up the mast real fast and other agencies start looking at the industry...IRS...UEID etc...
let's face it...the PPI generates TRILLIONS of dollars and there is a tax base not currently being exploited for Obamacare...
That's what worries me more than conflict resolution....
However, I do believe the PPI needs better organization....hard to do when you have 95% of the employees in the industry thinking they are businesses...


----------



## Trey9007 (Nov 20, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> What do the Nationals currently stand to gain thru 3rd party mediation?
> 
> The short of it is this, Pro organization/union/outside intervention will only take place after the fact, via legislation or the courts.


One thing that needs to be pointed out is that labor unions are not 3rd partys. The union is you/us. Unions aren't people you hire and they do work for you. The union would be the same people here today. But with new powers. Labor organizations provide the resources workers need to achieve the goal of bargaining a good contract. IF things are to ever take a turn for the better, unionizing is one of a few options folks have.


----------



## Trey9007 (Nov 20, 2013)

Cleanupman said:


> Unfortunately that is the drawback...
> 
> What actually worries me is that when any organization is willing to step in and help organize labor that proverbial red flag goes up the mast real fast and other agencies start looking at the industry...IRS...UEID etc...
> let's face it...the PPI generates TRILLIONS of dollars and there is a tax base not currently being exploited for Obamacare...
> ...



Ain't that the truth. People who often: don't set their own prices, can't pay their subs until they get paid, don't have signed copies of the contracts they work under, .......are stuck on the idea that they are a business.

I call this group of people "the legal illegals". Legal citizens but are working illegally. They usually cause the same problems as the illegal allien/undocumented worker. The wages in their industrys usually trend down, and their working conditions are usually substandard, when compared to the average American worker. If you notice, the legal illegal only compares themselves to burger flippers, when making the argument 'for' their industry. Never do they compare themselves to similar trades or industries.

The legal illegal usually gets paid no overtime, has no WC coverage (unless he buys it himself), no PTO, no nothing. All in the name of calling themselves a business. Meanwhile wages continue to fall while requirements go up. In many cases people are usually paying for honor of calling themselves a company, when you compare them to W2 workers doing the same kind of work.

There's very little difference between the legal illegal, and the illegal worker. Both allow companies to create 2nd class workers (in regards to wages and working condition), which is not a good thing for ANY industry.


----------

